# Horror gane gesucht



## 20januar (23. März 2013)

Hallo


Ich suche das schlimmste und härteste Horror Game für den pc und den härtesten Film aller Zeiten!
Ich bin wirklich extrem abgebrüht mittlerweile und würde mich gerne mal wieder gruseln!

Ich habe seit langem auch keinen gruseligen Film mehr gesehen im Gegenteil bei paranormal aktiviti bin ich eingeschlafen und bei saw bekam ich nen Lach Anfall!
Von Sachen wie Tanz der Teufel oder Gesichter des Todes guano pic etc brauchen wir garnicht Anfangen das war für mich eine gemütliche Dokumentation wo ich selbst auf ntv schon schlimmeres gesehen habe.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich die üblichen abschlacht splatter Sachen ohnehin schlecht finde und es für mich erst interessant wird wenn meine Psyche extrem angegriffen wird!

Ich habe jedoch eine extrem Harte bewegte Vergangenheit und musste schon so manches mit eigenen Augen sehen wodraus wes craven ein klasse Film gemacht hätte!

Also wie gesagt gesucht sind Filme wie auch spiele 


Ich suche also wirklich das härteste und krankeste was die Menschheit zu bieten hat und sollte ein Film auf dem Index stehen oder aus irgendeinen Grund nicht gelistet werden so würde ich mich auch über eine pn freuen!


Danke


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

Du könntest dir mal Dead Space für den PC anschaun, aber nur die ersten beiden Teile

Gruß


----------



## 20januar (23. März 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Du könntest dir mal Dead Space für den PC anschaun, aber nur die ersten beiden Teile
> 
> Gruß



Es gibt doch 3, habe mir heute noch die Trailer angesehen und war leider nicht so begeistert!


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2013)

Der 3 ist doch auch schlecht.


----------



## DxRyk (23. März 2013)

Slender.


----------



## Thallassa (23. März 2013)

Der 3. Teil ist ja auch Müll. Der zweite wie ich finde auch, aber der Erste Teil ist sein Geld wert!

Amnesia, Call of Cthulhu, Obscure, Cryostasis, Penumbra, Clocktower, Alone in the Dark, Alan Wake, Pathologic, The Path, Scratches, Fahrenheit, Prey, The Suffering.... Da wird schon was dabei sein was du nicht kennst


----------



## paco.g (23. März 2013)

Such mal nach slender, ist ein total simples Spiel. Ich fands aber ziemlich gruselig, die Musik macht einiges her und schön im dunklen zocken 

Mist zu spät!!


----------



## DxRyk (23. März 2013)

paco.g schrieb:


> Such mal nach slender, ist ein total simples Spiel. Ich fands aber ziemlich gruselig, die Musik macht einiges her und schön im dunklen zocken
> 
> Mist zu spät!!



Nachts im Dunkeln auf voller Lautstärke.


----------



## Thallassa (23. März 2013)

Blindside fällt mir gerade noch ein.
Ansonsten kannst du auf metacritic.com gehen und die 10 Spiele mit dem niedrigsten Metascrore aller Zeiten raussuchen, die sind auch der totale Horror.


----------



## 20januar (23. März 2013)

Stimmt recht habt ihr kennen tue ich die meisten nicht aber alleine die Trailer sind schon nicht wirklich gruselig

Suche spiele und Filme die am besten schon zu psychischen Störungen und Nächte langen wachliegen geführt haben denn das dürfte ungefähr das Niveau sein wo ich mich Anfänge zu gruseln 

Gibt es so etwas überhaupt?


----------



## Thallassa (23. März 2013)

20januar schrieb:


> [...]psychischen Störungen und Nächte langen wachliegen geführt haben [...]



Ach sowas suchst du, sag das doch gleich.


----------



## 20januar (23. März 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ach sowas suchst du, sag das doch gleich.



Wie gesagt das Realien leben ist schlimmer wie die meisten Horrorfilme und ich brauche einfach mal wieder was richtig häftiges


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

20januar schrieb:


> Es gibt doch 3, habe mir heute noch die Trailer angesehen und war leider nicht so begeistert!


Den dritten kann man (was den Horror angeht) eh vergessen. Zock mal den ersten nachts und mit Kopfhörern

Gruß


----------



## Thallassa (23. März 2013)

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein, sorry, bin selbst ein Horror-Fan.
Blindside war mit Abstand das Beste, schau dir da einfach mal den Trailer an, bzw geh die Liste der Games durch die ich vorgeschlagen habe, der Großteil kostet eh weniger als 5 Euro.

Wenn du was krasseres suchst bist du mit Filmen und Games falsch, dann würde ich dir nen Meskalin-Vodka oder Äther empfehlen.


----------



## 20januar (23. März 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Mehr fällt mir nicht ein, sorry, bin selbst ein Horror-Fan.
> Blindside war mit Abstand das Beste, schau dir da einfach mal den Trailer an, bzw geh die Liste der Games durch die ich vorgeschlagen habe, der Großteil kostet eh weniger als 5 Euro.
> 
> Wenn du was krasseres suchst bist du mit Filmen und Games falsch, dann würde ich dir nen Meskalin-Vodka oder Äther empfehlen.



Also zumindest das mit dem meskalin habe ich hinter mr war eine nette Erfahrung dazu noch nen Horrorfilm und die Richtung stimmt (Spaß)

Was kannst du mir denn an filmen empfehlen!


----------



## Thallassa (23. März 2013)

20januar schrieb:


> Was kannst du mir denn an spielen empfehlen!






Thallassa schrieb:


> Blindside fällt mir gerade noch ein.





Thallassa schrieb:


> Amnesia, Call of Cthulhu, Obscure, Cryostasis,  Penumbra, Clocktower, Alone in the Dark, Alan Wake, Pathologic, The  Path, Scratches, Fahrenheit, Prey, The Suffering


 

.....


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2013)

20januar schrieb:


> Was kannst du mir denn an spielen empfehlen!


Hat er doch in Post 6 schon getan

Gruß


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2013)

So gruselige Filme/Spiele wie du suchst, gibts glaub garnicht. Das würde kaum einer spielen. 

Du könntest mal nach Manhunt 2 gucken, ist schon alt und afaik kein gruselspiel, soll aber richtig brutal sein.


----------



## 20januar (23. März 2013)

Sorry meinte Filme


----------



## 20januar (23. März 2013)

Also laut Youtube ist blindside ein Audio adventure und hat mit einem Spiel nicht wirklich was zu tun


----------



## WaldemarE (23. März 2013)

Hmmm da fällt mir Condemned 1 & 2 ein


----------



## Galford (23. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der 3 ist doch auch schlecht.


 
Selber gespielt, oder nur das typische "EA ist *******"?

Ich habe Dead Space 3 insgesamt 3x durch (normal, New Game+, Classic) und noch 2x Awakened (1x davon unter Classic). Zwar finde ich auch DS1 und 2 deutlich besser, aber DS3 ist in meinen Augen immer noch ein recht gutes Spiel. Okay, wer ein hartes Horror Game sucht, ist bei DS3 nicht unbedingt richtig. Aber DS3 ist mir ungefähr 1000x lieber als RE5 (und nein, ich hab die 6 nicht mit einer 5 verwechselt)


Der Threadersteller würd ich DS 3 nur nicht empfehlen, weil man eben keinen harten Horror in DS3 findet. Aber das Gameplay, die ganze Spielmechanik, ist kaum schlechter als in DS1 oder 2. Was in DS3 wirklich schlechter ist, ist insgesamt die Story, und nochmals, der reine Horror Aspekt.


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2013)

Ich habe Tests gelesen und dort stand es ist keine DS mehr, das hat mir ausgereicht.


----------



## Galford (23. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe Tests gelesen und dort stand es ist keine DS mehr, das hat mir ausgereicht.



Dann sieht man wie sehr oder wie wenig man deine Meinung ernst nehmen sollte. Ich schreib es nochmals: es mag der Horror in DS3 zu kurz kommen, aber das Spiel ist mMn immer noch ein handwerklich gutes Spiel. Wenn die Bewertung des Spiels allerdings nur mit dem Aspekt "Horror: ja/nein" steht oder fällt - okay, dann verzichte eben darauf.


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2013)

Das habe ich nicht gesagt, es passt einfach nicht in die Serie und deswegen ist es schlecht.

Da sowas immer im Zusammenhang gesehen werde muss.


----------

